# Hunting > The Magazine >  Tataraakina round 1

## Gibo

So finally getting over my productive but lesson felt first trip to Tataraakina NI.

Had been fizzing at the bung for weeks and me and the boys found ourselves counting down the days.
Wed 16th October I shat the bad and was off to the boys place to start the 3.5 hour trip.

Picked up the keys at Rotorua and as we had hoped we got the Jonny Bakers block as well as our booked Raroa block.
Got to the river ford at about 11 and decided we could get the hilux through but better take the quad and trailer around and across the bridge just in case.
Truck got across piece of piss and we were into it. 

Got to the Raroa hut about 12.30 and set up home for the  next 3 days. 

Day 1
Plans were laid (mine being solidly based on some advise form a very helpful Pengy and Nick.M)
We decided to head towards the Wakeman block boundary and glass a face for the afternoon.

Two hours later a small pig came out high up the face and we decided it was not what we were after so watched him for a good 20mins rootingg away merily.
He trudged off into the scrub and we then debated his size which then prompted a decision from my mate that if he shows his head again he's in the pot.
Sure enough out he came and my mate let rip with the 25-06 and the poor sod rolled the 400 yards down a steep face onto the river bed.
The boys went over and brought back a pretty small boar. Still going to taste good so no love lost.
Spend the rest of the arvo yarning about tomorrows plans over a cold Waikato and into the stink pit. 
All the stories of rats and mice crawling over you as you try and sleep luckily never came to light.

Day 2
So full day to get amongst it and decided we needed to get up to Spot X (cheers Pengy)
Drove the hilux up to Johny Bakers hut and proceeded to walk the 700 odd metres straight up to the spot. 
As we got to the top of the face we took the right hand spur and quietly dropped down to the greener grass.
The clearing/face ranged from 20 yards our side to 70 yards to the other side and gradually got wider as we dropped down.
My mate that was on point moved out onto a knob and I moved down past him as I could see sign all over the place and needed a better view.
Now this is were its gets pretty cool. I moved down about 3-4 metres past my mate and poked my head over the rock structure and said "ha theres a deer"
loaded my rifle and noticed the young stag looking at me, shit! so I looked for a rest, I can only put this down to shear luck unless Pengy put them there but two branches had fallen and formed a perfect X right in front of me. Now steady as a rock I let it rip straight for the engine room! The stag reared up and took off up hill  :Wtfsmilie:  got 5 metres and turned back downhill, thats when I saw lung hanging out of his chest and crash down he went. Must have made it 15 metres I guess. Yes!!! Venison for the freezer. Ranged back up to the "X" and an easy 50 yards  :Wink: 
Off we went to retrieve him and dress him out. Grabbed a handfull of stinging nettle on the way (son of a bitch!) 
Got all the meat off and into the pack and headed back to the top of the spur.
The boys really wanted to keep on towards another likely clearing so I hung the meat in ta tree wraped up in muslin and off we went.

Walking for 20 minutes and my mate on point drops and chambers a round in the 6.5. Not to be as he only offered a flash of ass.

On we go another half an hour and my mate does the same, this time he is more determined and we catch up and look straight down 200 yards to 3 deer feeding quite happily. Struggling to find a decent rest he let fly with the best he could get......dam it a miss? not sure.
Two linger and my other mate has a shot......hit, yes dropped it with a 100 grn barnes from the 25-06. 
We get down there ( me taking the easy way down on my face!!)
Blood yes, deer no?  :Wtfsmilie:  whats going on here? 
Looked and looked and looked. No sign of them dam it!
So after much hair pulling and head scratching we decided to carry on.

So off we go again....up up up, water and food getting down down down.... 
Find another big green slip and settle in for the wait. Wind up our arse and no sooner had we said it we heard a series of barks from the clearing....oh well home time as by now its 2.30 and we are a good 3-4 hours deep.

Not sure of the details from here on in but my energy levels got lower and lower and so did the boys. Diddnt take enough food or water and we started to slow right up, me being the worst. By the time we got back to the venison hanging in the tree I was well Fucked!
Loaded up my pack with the meat and envisioned the cold Waikato at the hut to try and spur me on.
After a while I was only making 10-15 metres before collapsing and was dizzy as all hell. 
Mates kept spurring me on and we finally made it to the hilux and proceeded to drink anything we could find, radiator water bottles were demolished!!
To be honest I was bloody scared at how delusional I was. Lucky I had my mates to pull me through.
So back to the hut for that Waikato (after about 2 litres of water and 3 slices of B&E pie of course  :Wink: )

Day 3
So with bodys that had seen far better days we decided to stay reasonable close to the main river.
We crossed the river in the truck, parked her up and headed straight up the first spur.
We had figured the altitude they wer in so got up to that level and started sidling around spur and gut and within 20 minutes of getting to the right height I picked out a hind feeding on a sunny face.
We were on a steep piece of ground so the bi pod or a tree rest was out of the picture.
My mate was already loaded as he was on point so I called him back to take the shot. 
God dam it another miss......
We waited a few minutes and out came another two deer just along from the other one.
Next mate loads up and ......bloody hell boys what are yo up to! Another miss.

We waited a few and off we went sidling around spur and guts as before and as it was getting close to home time decided on one more spur to head back down to the river on. Heading down two deer spooked and took off 30 yards in front of us! Shit they are bloody everywhere!!
Got back to the hut and packed up.

All in all a bloody fantastic trip and for my first I am stoked to have got one.
We had another mate with us and he hunted alone. Didnt get anything but seen 4, we saw 9 so 13 seen is bloody good in my books.
Plenty of lessons learnt in both how to hunt and more importantly how to prepare for the bush. That was a scare I will never forget.

Anyway heres the young stag I got and also crissened ther Forum Blaze Blue  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cartman

Nice bro I thought taatrakina had been shut up

----------


## Twoshotkill

Good shit gibo.

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Gibo.  What the hell is this dizziness carry on?  You are a young buck.

----------


## Pengy

Have to get that Spot X put in the next edition of the book by same name Gibo. Well done mate. Hard lesson about the lack of water etc.

----------


## BushHunter

Nice write up, Good stuff  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Bananas man pack plenty to get you home, it's a real bastard to run out of energy, good thing is as you get older you learn to live with it!
 :ORLY:

----------


## Gibo

> Way to go Gibo.  What the hell is this dizziness carry on?  You are a young buck.


Yeah the young still need energy. Just put it down to being a bit rip shit and bust.

----------


## Gibo

> Have to get that Spot X put in the next edition of the book by same name Gibo. Well done mate. Hard lesson about the lack of water etc.


We found some bloody good ground further along Pengy. 
Funny thing is we booked Raroa but only hunter Jb's

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah the young still need energy. Just put it down to being a bit rip shit and bust.


Sounds familiar.

----------


## Gibo

> Nice bro I thought taatrakina had been shut up


Change of management i think mate. We booked next year but yet to see if those bookings will be up held.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done Gibo :Cool: 

Some lessons learned and you will be better prepared next time.

Get the boys off to the range for some practice.

----------


## Nick.m

Good stuff, good to see you came home with some venison.

----------


## Gibo

> Well done Gibo
> 
> Some lessons learned and you will be better prepared next time.
> 
> Get the boys off to the range for some practice.


Yeah mate what doesnt kill ya makes you stronger ha ha.
The boys normally shoot really well, must have been the deers day  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Good stuff, good to see you came home with some venison.


Yeah could have been a whole lot more too. 
Cheers for the info mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## phillipgr

MINT! I thought you might get something  :Thumbsup:  Stoked!

When do antlers drop from the reds?

----------


## Rushy

> MINT! I thought you might get something  Stoked!
> 
> When do antlers drop from the reds?


Casting!  It is called casting (so your question should have said "when do red deer cast their antlers) and that is happening now on the farm Phillip.  Young whipper snapper uni students bah!

----------


## veitnamcam

The older(read bigger antlers) will mostly have dropped or will do very shortly Philip, spikers and young stags will have them for a while yet as it doesn't take as long to grow small heads.

----------


## Rushy

> The older(read bigger antlers) will mostly have dropped or will do very shortly Philip, spikers and young stags will have them for a while yet as it doesn't take as long to grow small heads.


Yep exactly.  It is interesting to see that last years fawns are budding already but last years spikers have yet to cast.  The stags cast about five weeks ago.

----------


## Gibo

Yeah found a few cast antlers around, nothing big but looked fresh as cause the bone was still pure white and raspy.

----------


## phillipgr

> Casting!  It is called casting (so your question should have said "when do red deer cast their antlers) and that is happening now on the farm Phillip.  Young whipper snapper uni students bah!


Forgive me Rushy!!

VC that makes sense, I thought about whether or not stags and spikers dropped at different times

----------


## Gapped axe

When I'm hunting either pigs with dogs or deer stalking, I rest frequently. This gives the dogs time to work, and me a chance to study the country I'm in and more importantly to conserve fuel in my body for the carry out. I don't carry liquid when hunting (extra weight) and have yet in the 40yrs of hunting experienced dizzy spells, apart from a balance condition due to tinnitus, which I have since resolved. I read with some concern about your incidence on this hunting trip and would strongly suggest a decent medical just to be on the safe side. I had a friend who was extremely fit and a bloody good hunter, who always hunted by himself, have a Heart attack whilst hunting. Be safe and minimise the risks. I do a major medical every 3yrs for my commercial diving tickets, and it's bloody good piece of mind. Just go into any Coronary ward in any Hospital and see the number of young guys who have suffered a stroke or heart attack. Nana's rant over

----------


## Twoshotkill

Who do you dive for GA?

----------


## Gapped axe

I used to Dive for Greenfield, but haven't since Ken sold it. I just do my own stuff now. mainly water intakes.

----------


## Gibo

> When I'm hunting either pigs with dogs or deer stalking, I rest frequently. This gives the dogs time to work, and me a chance to study the country I'm in and more importantly to conserve fuel in my body for the carry out. I don't carry liquid when hunting (extra weight) and have yet in the 40yrs of hunting experienced dizzy spells, apart from a balance condition due to tinnitus, which I have since resolved. I read with some concern about your incidence on this hunting trip and would strongly suggest a decent medical just to be on the safe side. I had a friend who was extremely fit and a bloody good hunter, who always hunted by himself, have a Heart attack whilst hunting. Be safe and minimise the risks. I do a major medical every 3yrs for my commercial diving tickets, and it's bloody good piece of mind. Just go into any Coronary ward in any Hospital and see the number of young guys who have suffered a stroke or heart attack. Nana's rant over


All good GA. I have a medical annually through work.
I am normally fine with a solid days hunting but this time we went way to hard for way to long.
I should have had a decent rest in between stints but we kept pushing on.

----------


## Gapped axe

Sweet, I went for a walk yesterday for a couple of hours and man was it hot. Should of taken a hat.

----------


## Gapped axe

Being Smarter to day and going Sup Boarding instead

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Sweet, I went for a walk yesterday for a couple of hours and man was it hot. Should of taken Muckos hat.


fixed it for you GA

----------


## Chris

You didn't get water out of a spring on the way did you ? My Cuz went like that after drinking from a small creek .He made it back to camp but had to be carried out of the bush.He slept for a couple days straight & seemed OK after but makes you wonder wtf going on .
Nice young animal Gibo ,good on ya dude .Carrying in the warm part of the day will drain you pretty quick. Doing the hard work after sunset into the dark isn't a silly idea ,least its a little cooler.You probably just need re-hydrating .

----------


## Gibo

> You didn't get water out of a spring on the way did you ? My Cuz went like that after drinking from a small creek .He made it back to camp but had to be carried out of the bush.He slept for a couple days straight & seemed OK after but makes you wonder wtf going on .
> Nice young animal Gibo ,good on ya dude .Carrying in the warm part of the day will drain you pretty quick. Doing the hard work after sunset into the dark isn't a silly idea ,least its a little cooler.You probably just need re-hydrating .



Nah we should have filled up at the one creek we past. We were walking the tops so no water handy really. And yeah it was fucking hot! May have been a bit of heat exhaustion.

----------


## veitnamcam

It has quite often taken me twice as long to walk back down in the heat as it did to walk up in the dark.
I carry water summer tops hunting but not usually enough.

----------


## Chris

Wondering if you maybe picked up a bug from a spring .Good excuse for a headlamp/torch. 
Normal to throw a animal on the truck at 9pm or later. And get to keep hunting until too dark .

----------


## Gibo

Nah dont think it was a bug just no more puff.

----------


## phillipgr

> Nah dont think it was a bug just no more puff.


I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon and give you more medical advice because, hell, i juussssst know how you love it gibo  :ORLY: 

If your blood-sugar level drops you can get lightheaded and dizzy and loose your vision. A bit like standing up too quickly. This can be made worst if you're real thirsty because you blood volume drops and that means your blood pressure will drop too. Sounds like you just didn't have enough tucker. Happened to me the one time I went kayaking after school (a few years back) and forgot to have afternoon tea. Came back around 6pm and nearly passed out at the steps of my house hahah Mum fixed me up with some butter chicken and I was sweet after that. I don't think it makes much difference if you're young for this sort of thing.

----------


## phillipgr

> I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon and give you more medical advice because, hell, i juussssst know how you love it gibo 
> 
> If your blood-sugar level drops you can get lightheaded and dizzy and loose your vision. A bit like standing up too quickly. This can be made worst if you're real thirsty because you blood volume drops and that means your blood pressure will drop too. Sounds like you just didn't have enough tucker. Happened to me the one time I went kayaking after school (a few years back) and forgot to have afternoon tea. Came back around 6pm and nearly passed out at the steps of my house hahah Mum fixed me up with some butter chicken and I was sweet after that. I don't think it makes much difference if you're young for this sort of thing.


But gibo I do think it's time to get that lump on your breast you've been complaining to me about checked out  :Ouch...it Hurts:

----------


## Gibo

> I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon and give you more medical advice because, hell, i juussssst know how you love it gibo 
> 
> If your blood-sugar level drops you can get lightheaded and dizzy and loose your vision. A bit like standing up too quickly. This can be made worst if you're real thirsty because you blood volume drops and that means your blood pressure will drop too. Sounds like you just didn't have enough tucker. Happened to me the one time I went kayaking after school (a few years back) and forgot to have afternoon tea. Came back around 6pm and nearly passed out at the steps of my house hahah Mum fixed me up with some butter chicken and I was sweet after that. I don't think it makes much difference if you're young for this sort of thing.


I think you nailed it. Had a feed and drink and was mint.

----------


## Gibo

> But gibo I do think it's time to get that lump on your breast you've been complaining to me about checked out


Its not something you joke about Phil  :Pissed Off: 
I did get it checked out and they tried to remove it but the scalpel kept snapping trying to penetrate my flesh  :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

My wife took me for a Sunday morning walk, up the mount!! A walk to her is a route march, without the the root!i got to about 100 metres from the top and that was it, sat down, felt like crap, and thought this will be a helicopter ride down or in a meat wagon.no pains a good sign, sat for about 20 mins, then got to the top, had a drink of powerade at the top, never looked back. Asked Doctor next time there and he said two bits of toast don't work, same as Phil's put up. Gotta have energy in for energy out

----------


## Maca49

> Its not something you joke about Phil 
> I did get it checked out and they tried to remove it but the scalpel kept snapping trying to penetrate my flesh


Phil will suck it out for ya!

----------


## phillipgr

> Its not something you joke about Phil 
> I did get it checked out and they tried to remove it but the scalpel kept snapping trying to penetrate my flesh


 :36 17 4:

----------


## Gibo

> Phil will suck it out for ya!


And if he tried i will slap something outa him!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> And if he tried i will slap something outa him!


And lots would come out ha ha ha!!!

----------


## Rushy

> the scalpel kept snapping trying to penetrate my flesh


Is it a man? Is it a machine? No it's Super Gibo.  Tougher than a rice pudding, harder than a cream puff.

----------


## phillipgr

> Phil will suck it out for ya!


If I did that Maca Mrs. Gibo might get jealous

----------


## Maca49

You'll get worse than that Phil in your chosen profession, sucking Gibos tit would be nothing!

----------


## phillipgr

> You'll get worse than that Phil in your chosen profession, sucking Gibos tit would be nothing!


That's what nurses are for Maca, it's a win for me and Gibo  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

That's what my son thought too, cast iron stomach develops very quickly I believe

----------


## Maca49

> Is it a man? Is it a machine? No it's Super Gibo.  Tougher than a rice pudding, harder than a cream puff.


You mean cream Poof Rushy!

----------


## Chris

> But gibo I do think it's time to get that lump on your breast you've been complaining to me about checked out


If you want it sorted I could get Billy at work to  whip it off for ya ,only take a couple of seconds with a boning knife.
He's pretty quick .

----------


## Scouser

Well done Gibo, bit of a scare always a good wake up call, we've all been there!....good skills on the deer shot, nice one mate!

----------


## Gibo

> Well done Gibo, bit of a scare always a good wake up call, we've all been there!....good skills on the deer shot, nice one mate!


Thanks mate. Was an awesome trip, recommend it if it stays available.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Nice bro I thought taatrakina had been shut up


 @Cartman fyi tats is still going mate, my mate got a few bookings through. Early april, late april and sept and nov.
Talked to the chick the other day about the bookings.

----------


## Pengy

Make sure they send you new maps in advance Gibo as they have changed most of the blocks

----------


## Gibo

> Make sure they send you new maps in advance Gibo as they have changed most of the blocks


All sorted, they changed last year, or have they changed again?

----------


## Pengy

Good question. I am pretty sure they have changed again. They have have cut off a huge chunk of Wakemans aparently plus a fair few other changes. I will try and post the pdf they sent my mate.

----------


## Gibo

Cheers mate appreciated  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

I am suffering from age induced fikkness and cant suss out how to post a pdf. Have sent you pm

----------


## Gibo

> I am suffering from age induced fikkness and cant suss out how to post a pdf. Have sent you pm


To post a pdf, print it and put in envelope, seal stamp and place in post box :Grin: 
I thought that was the way you used to do it or did you use smoke signals?  :Psmiley:

----------


## moonhunt

Mate tried to send me the application for this to get me on the registrar, he cant send it, anyone able to send it via email

----------


## Gibo

> Mate tried to send me the application for this to get me on the registrar, he cant send it, anyone able to send it via email


Go to the website? 
Home

----------


## Gibo

> Good question. I am pretty sure they have changed again. They have have cut off a huge chunk of Wakemans aparently plus a fair few other changes. I will try and post the pdf they sent my mate.


Looks like they have gone back to the original blocks @Pengy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dynastar27

awesome wright up gibo sounds like a bloody good weekend except for not taking enought water and food 

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Enjoyed that read.Thanks Gibo.  Some sound advice in here too. :Thumbsup:   Looking at the photo Gibo you do look very yellow around the face. :Wink:

----------

